# Official jelly bean release!



## bensto23 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if everyone has seen this so I figured I'd make a post about it here  
http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2013/03/samsung-galaxy-stellar-jelly-bean.html
Starts rolling out the 4th


----------



## d18991 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah! I'll be looking for it!


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm seeing more usable RAM after this update. it used to be 768MB and it's now 812MB. Anyone know why is this?

EDIT : The old method of rotting this phone no longer works


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

Reverting back to original stock seemed to have bricked my device.

EDIT: all fixed

Evey time I try to flash twarp recovery I keep getting the unauthorized software from Verizon any ideas?


----------



## bensto23 (Dec 28, 2012)

There probably just isn't a stable version out for jelly bean on our phones yet


----------



## allenrb2 (Nov 10, 2012)

How can I revert to stock to be able to get the update?


----------



## bensto23 (Dec 28, 2012)

Flash the stock rom with odin, (which can be found here along with directions: http://www.all-samsungphones.com/samsung-galaxy-stellar-i200-stock-rom-image-download-and-install.html/ ), then flash the stock recovery (which can be found here http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200/stock.recovery.tar.md5 ). This will get you back to factory settings, but you will be back with no updates, so you'll need to also install the old updates before getting the jelly bean one. Then once you install all the updates you should have jelly bean!


----------



## allenrb2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Guess who's running jellybean now. That's right. This guy.









Thanks for the great help. now just need to get it rooted


----------

